# ROLLERZ ONLY ANARCHY



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

Im an old, maybe the oldest member of RO and have had cars and built cars to represent for this club since 1980s. But enough is enough! Having this as an open Forum, I would like to hear the input of everyone (in and outside of the Club).
1. Troy Staehler CEO of Rollerz Only decided to make it mandatory for all chapters to purchase $80 Rollerz Only shoes from him. And In result of not participating, you will be forced to get out of the Club. He made the shoes to be a part of the RO uniform/attire/costume. That means for an average 3 members in a Family (Myself, My Wife and my son) I will have to spend $240 for 3 pairs of shoes OR I WILL GET KICKED OUT. 
2. Troy Staehler came up with this list of Ex-MEMBERS (Consisting of Some of the Best car builders in the LOWRIDER history, and some of the people who were really close to him at one point. Some even carried his bags and boxes of Tshirts for him.A big part of where RO is at right now). And on this list, it stated that if active members are caught associating or networking, they will be kicked out of the club.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

And ur point ?


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like r.o.c.c. aint for u any more,start ur own c.c., or go solo,


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

That It went to a total waste! And it's a damn shame! Specially for the TRUE members that's been down since day 1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hustle Harder *****!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Every club has rules,regulations and bylaws..........If you feel thoes rules are unfair in anyway,your concern should be discussed with Troy directly or your chapter president.......If you still feel its unfair in anyway and the problem is not getting handled correctly, you have to weigh your options..............I know its an open forum but anything club related should be handled offline........I have nuthing but love and respect for all my fellow lowriders...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye no offense, but I wouldn't be apart of no club that had chrysler 300's, suvs, transformer cars. and had some wack ass rappers doing car club songs.

and you gotta buy some bullshit ass shoes, fuck that.




FirmeJoe said:


> so is dat why you flew a plaque without actually being in teh club


simon, he will tap dance around that question. fool claims he started USO, and kita took orders from him (he's gonna reply with some non-sense about us being haters we don't forget nor do we forgive)

from scamming people, to claiming he started USO and Kita learned everything from him, Daniel Ducati has done it all.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

You had no problem buying the shirt and rocking that...all your doing is making it a complete uniform (Cintas). I wouldn't like rockin' Etnies though.. Get some Air Force Ones and screen print on those.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> You had no problem buying the shirt and rocking that...all your doing is making it a complete uniform (Cintas). I wouldn't like rockin' Etnies though.. Get some Air Force Ones and screen print on those.


the corner.

go sit in it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The Scientist said:


> You had no problem buying the shirt and rocking that...all your doing is making it a complete uniform (Cintas). I wouldn't like rockin' Etnies though.. Get some Air Force Ones and screen print on those.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 1192802


bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lmao at having to purchase damn near uniforms to be in a club. I'd rather be by myself then deal with club bullshit.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i like turtles


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

this is way too funny.. grown men gettin treated like hoes :buttkick: buy them kicks or your out the club, u better buy that shittty music too or get dealt with.. oh yeah and pay them fees or u gonna go on the No Good list :drama:not 1 word about a ride.. just about what u required to buy


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

1964dippin said:


> Looks like r.o.c.c. aint for u any more,start ur own c.c., or go solo,


this^,step away if you don't like it:dunno:
why does everyone feel the need they have to roll a plaque to be accepted or validated


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye no offense, but I wouldn't be apart of no club that had chrysler 300's, suvs, transformer cars. and had some wack ass rappers doing car club songs.
> 
> and you gotta buy some bullshit ass shoes, fuck that.
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

Buying shoes or flying your plaque seems like and easy choice for me. But then again you can always be given a plaque and swap meet iron on badge shirt else where.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Its gonna suck for the dudes that got tattooed


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

hno:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

76FORLIFE said:


> Im an old, maybe the oldest member of RO and have had cars and built cars to represent for this club since 1980s. But enough is enough! Having this as an open Forum, I would like to hear the input of everyone (in and outside of the Club).
> 1. Troy Staehler CEO of Rollerz Only decided to make it mandatory for all chapters to purchase $80 Rollerz Only shoes from him. And In result of not participating, you will be forced to get out of the Club. He made the shoes to be a part of the RO uniform/attire/costume. That means for an average 3 members in a Family (Myself, My Wife and my son) I will have to spend $240 for 3 pairs of shoes OR I WILL GET KICKED OUT.
> 2. Troy Staehler came up with this list of Ex-MEMBERS (Consisting of Some of the Best car builders in the LOWRIDER history, and some of the people who were really close to him at one point. Some even carried his bags and boxes of Tshirts for him.A big part of where RO is at right now). And on this list, it stated that if active members are caught associating or networking, they will be kicked out of the club.


chales..


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *76FORLIFE*  Im an old, maybe the oldest member of RO and have had cars and built cars to represent for this club since 1980s. But enough is enough! Having this as an open Forum, I would like to hear the input of everyone (in and outside of the Club).
1. Troy Staehler CEO of Rollerz Only decided to make it mandatory for all chapters to purchase $80 Rollerz Only shoes from him. And In result of not participating, you will be forced to get out of the Club. He made the shoes to be a part of the RO uniform/attire/costume. That means for an average 3 members in a Family (Myself, My Wife and my son) I will have to spend $240 for 3 pairs of shoes OR I WILL GET KICKED OUT. 
2. Troy Staehler came up with this list of Ex-MEMBERS (Consisting of Some of the Best car builders in the LOWRIDER history, and some of the people who were really close to him at one point. Some even carried his bags and boxes of Tshirts for him.A big part of where RO is at right now). And on this list, it stated that if active members are caught associating or networking, they will be kicked out of the club.


baldylatino said:


> chales..


 Sorry but no one is going to tell me to buy their $240 shoes or start telling me how to dress:thumbsdown:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

DanielDucati said:


> I have nuthing but love for you.........and everyone else that feels the need to live in the past.........its all love from this side.


Throw in a "brother, jesus, god, mistakes" and you'll be like the rest


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Sorry but no one is going to tell me to buy their $240 shoes or start telling me how to dress:thumbsdown:


X2, car clubs try to dictate all kinds of bs, telling you what to wear as well is crazy:rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

LURCH63 said:


> X2, car clubs try to dictate all kinds of bs, telling you what to wear as well is crazy:rofl:


car club shirts..........


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> car club shirts..........


exactly, fucking nazis.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

LURCH63 said:


> exactly, fucking nazis.


bwahahahahahaha :h5:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> bwahahahahahaha :h5:


Car clubs are tacky as fuck imo.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Originally Posted by *76FORLIFE*  Im an old, maybe the oldest member of RO and have had cars and built cars to represent for this club since 1980s. But enough is enough! Having this as an open Forum, I would like to hear the input of everyone (in and outside of the Club).
> 1. Troy Staehler CEO of Rollerz Only decided to make it mandatory for all chapters to purchase $80 Rollerz Only shoes from him. And In result of not participating, you will be forced to get out of the Club. He made the shoes to be a part of the RO uniform/attire/costume. That means for an average 3 members in a Family (Myself, My Wife and my son) I will have to spend $240 for 3 pairs of shoes OR I WILL GET KICKED OUT.
> 2. Troy Staehler came up with this list of Ex-MEMBERS (Consisting of Some of the Best car builders in the LOWRIDER history, and some of the people who were really close to him at one point. Some even carried his bags and boxes of Tshirts for him.A big part of where RO is at right now). And on this list, it stated that if active members are caught associating or networking, they will be kicked out of the club. Sorry but no one is going to tell me to buy their $240 shoes or start telling me how to dress:thumbsdown:


Let's see pix of said shoes first before judgement is passed:nicoderm:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

bahahahaha trying to make people wear a costume!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

red chev said:


> bahahahaha trying to make people wear a costume!!!!!!!!


Lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Let's see pix of said shoes first before judgement is passed:nicoderm:


Fact is, they tried selling these shoes years in lowrider magazine and stores. People who shall remain nameless ordered a shit load of these things, they wouldn't sell and now they make club members buy them to make a profit. (free business lesson for the day, this post will go over most peoples heads because they lack reasoning skills)

NO REAL CLUB IS GONNA LET THE GENERAL PUBLIC BUY CLUB ITEMS, unless you're daniel ducati and have a ebay account.


danielducati buy some t-shirts and plaque and tell everyone you started rollerz only
http://www.rollerzonly.com/categories.php
















red chev said:


> bahahahaha trying to make people wear a costume!!!!!!!!


well only clowns and circus people wear costumes.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Revolucion!!!....president is gonna grow a beard and smoke a cigar..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

red chev said:


> bahahahaha trying to make people wear a costume!!!!!!!!


:roflmao:
2016 RO club outfit


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao:
> 2016 RO club outfit


Coming from a 40yr old liveing in moms basement modle car builder has no offense.


----------



## TJ Boogie (Mar 5, 2014)

Those boys got/get pimped HARD by that wood. He's made a LOT of money off the "members" - and more power to him, get paid. Years ago when the name was sold to stores - and anyone could buy their gear, I think the rest of the Real lowriding community knew what was happening. Now they have an online store where anyone can buy there gear. More t-shirt riders than any other club on earth...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Are they available in coral snake skin to match some vehicles? uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

slo said:


> Are they available in coral snake skin to match some vehicles? uffin:


yessir and cocaine baggies stitched on the inseams


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> Coming from a 40yr old liveing in moms basement modle car builder has no offense.


Wow ***** even the 850 can spell better than you.


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

I can sorta understand what homie is talking about. However, you ever try and keep members in a car club on the same page? That shit is tuff. One dude wants to do shit his way and goes way off base while everyone else is going in a different direction. Do the funds go to the club? Or what. If you're in a club it's suppose to be about cats having the same interests and being part of an extended family. If you see it as fools trying to just get payed and not advancing the club then you might want to rethink why you're in it.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Fact is, they tried selling these shoes years in lowrider magazine and stores. People who shall remain nameless ordered a shit load of these things, they wouldn't sell and now they make club members buy them to make a profit. (free business lesson for the day, this post will go over most peoples heads because they lack reasoning skills)
> 
> NO REAL CLUB IS GONNA LET THE GENERAL PUBLIC BUY CLUB ITEMS, unless you're daniel ducati and have a ebay account.
> 
> ...


Nuthing but love for my gente, all day everyday!!:thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i like turtles


Ha


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

lowdeville said:


> Let's see pix of said shoes first before judgement is passed:nicoderm:


http://www.rollerzonly.com/etnies-rollerz-only-white-stunners-p-14.html


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> Coming from a 40yr old liveing in moms basement modle car builder has no offense.


what car do u have? or did u ever have? i bet u spent more on your RO shoes and Stitched shirts than u ever spent on your $2,000 87 Monte, under the KKK leadership, u have no room to talk!


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> Buying shoes or flying your plaque seems like and easy choice for me. But then again you can always be given a plaque and swap meet iron on badge shirt else where.


How many shoes and plaque have u bought? With no car to put the plaque in to? You're a perfect example of an idiot!


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

Lownslow302 said:


> Wow ***** even the 850 can spell better than you.


:roflmao:#idiot


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

When CEO forgets that the person he's texting to sell shoes to is no longer a member . Lol


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd probably cry too if I'm stuck with these many shoes


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

"The riskiest thing you can do is GET GREEDY".


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> Wow ***** even the 850 can spell better than you.


That dont change the fact that you fondle little boys at model car conventions.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

76FORLIFE said:


> How many shoes and plaque have u bought? With no car to put the plaque in to? You're a perfect example of an idiot!


Lmao you sound pretty mad for not having the funds to buy shoes.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

76FORLIFE said:


> what car do u have? or did u ever have? i bet u spent more on your RO shoes and Stitched shirts than u ever spent on your $2,000 87 Monte, under the KKK leadership, u have no room to talk!


Lmao you sound like a little girl that was told she cant play with her barbies. 
Hey if you dont have the heart to buy shoes how are you expected to have heart for anything else


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

I know if I left RO I'm not going to be thinking about rollerz this much to talk shit .... it's kinda what bitchs do when they break up ..


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> Lmao you sound like a little girl that was told she cant play with her barbies.
> Hey if you dont have the heart to buy shoes how are you expected to have heart for anything else


You still hadnt answer my question. Again u BIG IDIOT, what car do u have to consider yourself a member? Or U only become a member Because u suck Troy's dick? Or is it Tommy's Dick u chokin' on? :roflmao:
"The Shoe Club" WTF? Loyalty measured by buying shoes?


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

LUCKY said:


> I know if I left RO I'm not going to be thinking about rollerz this much to talk shit .... it's kinda what bitchs do when they break up ..


I heared You tried to suck Tata's dick you gay fuck! I see you still rollin' on stock paint job :roflmao:


----------



## LilVill (Apr 16, 2014)

bwaaaahhhh at them 2004 sneakers.
A lot of these members seem to be insecure individuals who where fondled or bullied when they where younger and now feel superior joining this car club.


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> Lmao you sound like a little girl that was told she cant play with her barbies.
> Hey if you dont have the heart to buy shoes how are you expected to have heart for anything else


So you're pretty much saying that your loyalty is measured by paying $80 for a pair of shoes (which he pays only $20 each,more than 50% profit)?


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

LilVill said:


> bwaaaahhhh at them 2004 sneakers.
> A lot of these members seem to be insecure individuals who where fondled or bullied when they where younger and now feel superior joining this car club.


Yup! Just like they're leader Troy Staehler who gets punked by his little brother (THE TRUE GANGSTER) Brian Staehler.


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

LUCKY said:


> I know if I left RO I'm not going to be thinking about rollerz this much to talk shit .... it's kinda what bitchs do when they break up ..


Who u callin' a bitch? You're the reason why Biz left Minnesota, and went to Arizona ,I heared you tried to hit on him!


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

76FORLIFE said:


> You still hadnt answer my question. Again u BIG IDIOT, what car do u have to consider yourself a member? Or U only become a member Because u suck Troy's dick? Or is it Tommy's Dick u chokin' on? :roflmao:
> "The Shoe Club" WTF? Loyalty measured by buying shoes?


I have a 76 lmao........ahahahahahah no one twisted your arm to be in the club and if $80 was the breaking point hey this wasnt for you........ Lmao im wondering if u have ur school girl outfit on while u sit there and type


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

76FORLIFE said:


> Yup! Just like they're leader Troy Staehler who gets punked by his little brother (THE TRUE GANGSTER) Brian Staehler.


^^^^^lmao now who is sucking who this is fucking hilarious pot meet kettle


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

All this and your CEO has yet posted a comment. You call that a leader? Y'all must feel stupid when u go to shows and you only see him in his suite when you come to buy merchandise. Never seen that ***** on the actual car shows lately. Scared to get beat. I heared OG JULEZ from LA got kicked out. That Crazy Filipine will blow your heads off!


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> ^^^^^lmao now who is sucking who this is fucking hilarious pot meet kettle


It's MEAT you non spelling,illiterate,Shrek lookin no car havin ass cheer leader!


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> I have a 76 lmao........ahahahahahah no one twisted your arm to be in the club and if $80 was the breaking point hey this wasnt for you........ Lmao im wondering if u have ur school girl outfit on while u sit there and type


Post pics of your car !! Lol wtf is a 76?


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

76FORLIFE said:


> It's MEAT you non spelling,illiterate,Shrek lookin no car havin ass cheer leader!


Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha
We have reached a dangerous high level of but hurtness when you think that "MEAT" is correct lol whats next cap lock on


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

76FORLIFE said:


> View attachment 1195570
> 
> I'd probably cry too if I'm stuck with these many shoes


:rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

76FORLIFE said:


> You still hadnt answer my question. Again u BIG IDIOT, what car do u have to consider yourself a member? Or U only become a member Because u suck Troy's dick? Or is it Tommy's Dick u chokin' on? :roflmao:
> "The Shoe Club" WTF? Loyalty measured by buying shoes?





76FORLIFE said:


> I heared You tried to suck Tata's dick you gay fuck! I see you still rollin' on stock paint job :roflmao:





76FORLIFE said:


> So you're pretty much saying that your loyalty is measured by paying $80 for a pair of shoes (which he pays only $20 each,more than 50% profit)?





76FORLIFE said:


> Yup! Just like they're leader Troy Staehler who gets punked by his little brother (THE TRUE GANGSTER) Brian Staehler.





76FORLIFE said:


> Who u callin' a bitch? You're the reason why Biz left Minnesota, and went to Arizona ,I heared you tried to hit on him!





76FORLIFE said:


> All this and your CEO has yet posted a comment. You call that a leader? Y'all must feel stupid when u go to shows and you only see him in his suite when you come to buy merchandise. Never seen that ***** on the actual car shows lately. Scared to get beat. I heared OG JULEZ from LA got kicked out. That Crazy Filipine will blow your heads off!





76FORLIFE said:


> It's MEAT you non spelling,illiterate,Shrek lookin no car havin ass cheer leader!





76FORLIFE said:


> Post pics of your car !! Lol wtf is a 76?


You sound mad as fuck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

this is Tommy feel free to approach me at any car show and we can address any problems you might have


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


76FORLIFE said:


> View attachment 1195570
> 
> I'd probably cry too if I'm stuck with these many shoes


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

76FORLIFE said:


> View attachment 1195562


Bahahahahaaa fuckin with troys money 
is like fucking with his emotions lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Fact is, they tried selling these shoes years in lowrider magazine and stores. People who shall remain nameless ordered a shit load of these things, they wouldn't sell and now they make club members buy them to make a profit. (free business lesson for the day, this post will go over most peoples heads because they lack reasoning skills)
> 
> NO REAL CLUB IS GONNA LET THE GENERAL PUBLIC BUY CLUB ITEMS, unless you're daniel ducati and have a ebay account.
> 
> ...


They're dated,but still better than the clown shoes all the cool kids are wearing now.:dunno:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

76FORLIFE said:


> View attachment 1195570
> 
> I'd probably cry too if I'm stuck with these many shoes


See I was correct :nicoderm:



lowdeville said:


> They're dated,but still better than the clown shoes all the cool kids are wearing now.:dunno:


meh, I suppose they should give away shoes to members and local charities. aye im sure someone is in need of shoes


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> meh, I suppose they should give away shoes to local charities. aye im sure someone is in need of shoes


This


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LURCH63 said:


> This


yup troy can use it as a tax write off for all the money he gots :cheesy:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

What is you so mad about ? Talking major shit behind the computer and making up some gay shit that tata and biz wouldn't like there name in .. your obviously hiding behind a fake name ... I'm not feeling these shoes myself .. but if I quit I'm not gonna think about rollerz this much to be wasting my time talking shit to the members who stay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Rollerz only underwear now for sale on my ebay account. Mandatory!!! Proceeds will go to Cali Image C.C.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

76FORLIFE said:


> what car do u have? or did u ever have? i bet u spent more on your RO shoes and Stitched shirts than u ever spent on your $2,000 87 Monte, under the KKK leadership, u have no room to talk!


I don't get why people think having a finished car is a requirement. In our chapter we question your motives if your car is too far along when you ask to join. Every other Sunday we get together and put in work on another members car. We're car builders not a social club for guys with finished cars to hangout together.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

76FORLIFE said:


> Yup! Just like they're leader Troy Staehler who gets punked by his little brother (THE TRUE GANGSTER) Brian Staehler.


I also don't see any positive in being labeled a gangster. Someone calls me a gangster, they'll get their fucking skull smashed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

76FORLIFE said:


> Yup! Just like they're leader Troy Staehler who gets punked by his little brother (THE TRUE GANGSTER) Brian Staehler.


:drama:Elaborate


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Duez said:


> I also don't see any positive in being labeled a gangster. Someone calls me a gangster, they'll get their fucking skull smashed.


that is called being an adult


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

76FORLIFE said:


> So you're pretty much saying that your loyalty is measured by paying $80 for a pair of shoes (which he pays only $20 each,more than 50% profit)?


Just tell them you wear a size 15,they won't have them in stock.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Unless the proceeds goes towards funding Club Activities (BBQs, Events, helping members with there cars, etc) then fuck it, leave. The whole point of joining a organization is because you agree with it, if the organization goes in a direction you don't like try and change it or leave.Airing out business to the public isn't the right thing, when new people learn about it trying to join they'll either say fuck that or they won't see a problem and join regardless. 


Every organization goes through changes.

Personally if it's not Chucks I'm not really fucking with it and imo the only thing that should make a club is its fucking cars.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> Just tell them you wear a size 15,they won't have them in stock.


:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

manny you are hilarious. glad you still think about us.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> manny you are hilarious. glad you still think about us.


My ***** jon!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Just tell them you wear a size 15,they won't have them in stock.


:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Duez said:


> I don't get why people think having a finished car is a requirement. In our chapter we question your motives if your car is too far along when you ask to join. Every other Sunday we get together and put in work on another members car. We're car builders not a social club for guys with finished cars to hangout together.


So do u kick em out when the cars dun?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LUCKY said:


> What is you so mad about ? Talking major shit behind the computer and making up some gay shit that tata and biz wouldn't like there name in .. your obviously hiding behind a fake name ... I'm not feeling these shoes myself .. but if I quit I'm not gonna think about rollerz this much to be wasting my time talking shit to the members who stay


Obviously he was very passionate about the club. Bringing it up on here is that right? Maybe not but it is an open forum he can say what he wants. I understand where he's coming from he's bummed that something he had so much time into is going this route and if most of u thinks this is about shoes and 80 bux your dead wrong this is bigger than that. I see what he's saying and I do see keeping your members in the same direction that's tuff is all I can say. Good luck to the topic starter and Rollerz hopefully it all works out.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So do u kick em out when the cars dun?


Lol that's exactly what I was thinking. .

You drive a 57 rag breh, good luck ever getting into any of their chapters :nono:. .


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Obviously he was very passionate about the club. Bringing it up on here is that right? Maybe not but it is an open forum he can say what he wants. I understand where he's coming from he's bummed that something he had so much time into is going this route and if most of u thinks this is about shoes and 80 bux your dead wrong this is bigger than that. I see what he's saying and I do see keeping your members in the same direction that's tuff is all I can say. Good luck to the topic starter and Rollerz hopefully it all works out.


I know it more then just about the shoes .. maybe if he used his real screen name or said who he was I wouldn't have question his motives .. He wants us or people's opinions but he hiding himself I don't blame the guys who left at all and I understand why .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Lol that's exactly what I was thinking. .
> 
> *You drive a 57 rag breh, good luck ever getting into any of their chapters* :nono:. .


 Good Times has nothing to do with this remark.If you feel this was and look at clubs in a negative way like this Good Times is not the Club for you.These remarks are in no way our thoughts or opinions.Please think about what you say on a public forum or you will always stay a prospect.......Thanks Roy (Regional Representative) Much love to Rollerz Only Car Club.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So do u kick em out when the cars dun?


Of course not. If the club helped you build your car then the idea is that when your car is done you will help the other members build theirs. But like one guy said he wanted to join after his car was ready and I told my pres that he just wants to wear a shirt. That ain't really what we're about. I would rather have a painter or welder with no car rolling with us than just some guy that bought somebody else's work or had his car built by some other club.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> Lol that's exactly what I was thinking. .
> 
> You drive a 57 rag breh, good luck ever getting into any of their chapters :nono:. .


I wouldn't plaque any car that we didn't build. Don't care if it is a 57 rag. That plaque is our name and we're not signing somebody else's work.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

ITT **** who care too much about what other men do. If the peckerwood made $1 Million, more power to him. Keep that club shit personal. And if you got FUCKED by him, handle it like a goddam man - in person - or shut the fuck up.

/thrad


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Good Times has nothing to do with this remark.If you feel this was and look at clubs in a negative way like this Good Times is not the Club for you.These remarks are in no way our thoughts or opinions.Please think about what you say on a public forum or you will always stay a prospect.......Thanks Roy (Regional Representative) Much love to Rollerz Only Car Club.


Wasn't trying to jump on the bandwagon and hate on RO, I've said nothing negative about them or any of their members. I was just giving Most Hated a hard time. .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Good Times has nothing to do with this remark.If you feel this was and look at clubs in a negative way like this Good Times is not the Club for you.These remarks are in no way our thoughts or opinions.Please think about what you say on a public forum or you will always stay a prospect.......Thanks Roy (Regional Representative) Much love to Rollerz Only Car Club.


On miniemes behalf neither of our comments were a blow towards RO it was a joke Cuz duez made it seem like they don't have any finished cars that is all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Wasn't trying to jump on the bandwagon and hate on RO, I've said nothing negative about them or any of their members. I was just giving Most Hated a hard time. .


 Thanks for the clarification.The computer has no face,things are often taken wrong.



MOSTHATED CC said:


> On miniemes behalf neither of our comments were a blow towards RO it was a joke Cuz duez made it seem like they don't have any finished cars that is all


 Thanks Big Larry.I just seen it differently.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Duez said:


> I wouldn't plaque any car that we didn't build. Don't care if it is a 57 rag. That plaque is our name and we're not signing somebody else's work.


He didn't mean Cuz its a 57 rag but more that its all put together. I see what your saying about your club building it but I like to know a guy has built a car or has done some quality work to know their capable. I ain't building someone's car for them to up and quit once its done or their hopes and dreams of building something that's never gonna happen but I am more than willing to help out even to someone not in my club


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks for the clarification.The computer has no face,things are often taken wrong.
> 
> Thanks Big Larry.I just seen it differently.


I know what u mean homie


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks for the clarification.The computer has no face,things are often taken wrong.
> 
> Thanks Big Larry.I just seen it differently.


:thumbsup:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> He didn't mean Cuz its a 57 rag but more that its all put together. I see what your saying about your club building it but I like to know a guy has built a car or has done some quality work to know their capable. I ain't building someone's car for them to up and quit once its done or their hopes and dreams of building something that's never gonna happen but I am more than willing to help out even to someone not in my club


:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Good Times has nothing to do with this remark.If you feel this was and look at clubs in a negative way like this Good Times is not the Club for you.These remarks are in no way our thoughts or opinions.Please think about what you say on a public forum or you will always stay a prospect.......Thanks Roy (Regional Representative) Much love to Rollerz Only Car Club.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Good Times has nothing to do with this remark.If you feel this was and look at clubs in a negative way like this Good Times is not the Club for you.These remarks are in no way our thoughts or opinions.Please think about what you say on a public forum or you will always stay a prospect.......Thanks Roy (Regional Representative) Much love to Rollerz Only Car Club.


:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> :roflmao:


sucking cock again i see


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/87131284


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Minnieme209= teh new justposting bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> :roflmao:


Stfu you still a ******


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Stfu you still a ******


:rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

PAPER CHASER said:


> LMFAO , THAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH OF A FAKE BITCH YOU REALLY ARE !!!
> gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BULLSHIT BUILD ON YOUR HALF ASS 90 UPGRADE ... :roflmao:





187PURE said:


> Fuck the car shit. If I would ever see you I will break your fucking back. I don't care if its in LA or where ever. Ima be there march bitch. Talk shit in person





187PURE said:


> :tears:


lulz


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lulz


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Bad for lowriding.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

8t4mc said:


> Bad for lowriding.


bad for lowriding is rolling buckets like this 




















and having to google how to be a cali crip gangster

http://www.streetgangs.com/billboard/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&author_id=596

dwalton = 187purefaggot


----------



## Assflat sexstyle (Dec 6, 2013)

sound like some straight snitching to me cuhhdwalton wrote:ATHENS PARK BLOOD. ALSO AFFILIATED WITH P STONE BLOODS (JUNGLES). STARTED BANGING AT THE AGE OF 12/13. DIRECTOR AND PART NARRATOR OF "BASTARDS OF THE PARTY". BONE WAS A VERY ACTIVE BLOOD MEMBER. HE GAVE SPEECHES, DID INTERVIEWS, AND PLAYED A POSITIVE ROLE AROUND THE TIMES OF THE RODNEY KING BEATING AND THE TRUCE OF NINE-DUCE ('92). HE IS ONE OF MANY POSITIVE GANG MEMBERS WHO TURNED THEIR LIVES AROUND. MR. SLOAN IS VERY INTELLIGENT AND ARTICULATE. ONE QUESTION I DO HAVE IS ABOUT THE DEATH OF HIS O/G HOMIE NAMED PSYCLONE. AND THE DEATH OF ANOTHER O/G NAMED MAL MAL FROM (I BELIEVE) FRUIT TOWN PIRU. BOTH FUNERALS WERE SHOWN IN "BASTARDS OF THE PARTY". -PIECE


----------



## Assflat sexstyle (Dec 6, 2013)

name droppin on the big M too?Postby dwalton » June 5th, 2008, 8:26 amOH AND FOR THE RECORD, HONCHO IS ONE OF THE FOUNDERS OF THE MAJESTICS (NOT GANGSTA). ALSO, TURTLE INLUENCED GANGSTA INTO LOWRIDING. THE MOVIE SUNDAY DRIVER IS A VERY GOOD ONE ABOUT THE MAJESTICS. AND ALSO, G HAS A WEBSITE: http://ogoriginalgangsta.com/


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> bad for lowriding is rolling buckets like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha damnB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got that ass lol


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

all the shoes came through me...the ones posted were from 10 years ago and they sold out. from that success Troy doubled down and went whites and blacks on the new design. 

they aint even close to $20 cost and they aint screen painted either but whatever - other big clubs asked me to hook them up - but the mins were 1000 prs per color. thats a big commitment...and nike, dc, vans or whoever won't even answer their phone for less than 5x that

don't want to speculate - but theres a bunch of sizes sold out - cant see it being cause he's stuck with shoes. 

either way i feel pretty shitty if longtime members left over the shoes


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

FUCK ALL YALL HATING ASS MOTHER FUCKERS! OH INTERNET GANGSTERS I WANT HIDE BEHIND A COMPUTER LOOKING ASS! ROLLERZ FOR LIFE MOTHER FUCKERS! RFFR


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

just curious what does RFFR stand fo?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> just curious what does RFFR stand fo?


Rollerz forever forever Rollerz


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Rollerz forever forever Rollerz


Foreals now i feel stupid fo not knowing dat


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Foreals now i feel stupid fo not knowing dat


lol @ feel

nikka u dumb as shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Foreals now i feel stupid fo not knowing dat


I could of told u that idiot


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

84caddy said:


> all the shoes came through me...the ones posted were from 10 years ago and they sold out. from that success Troy doubled down and went whites and blacks on the new design.
> 
> they aint even close to $20 cost and they aint screen painted either but whatever - other big clubs asked me to hook them up - but the mins were 1000 prs per color. thats a big commitment...and nike, dc, vans or whoever won't even answer their phone for less than 5x that
> 
> ...


No Brother, I don't think the shoes or money was the main issue. Our chapter had the same problem "PEOPLE DON'T LIKE BEING TOLD YOU NEED TO WEAR THIS OR THAT: ITS MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY" I'm one of those people...

Our chapter is made up of family members, cousins and friends who have known each other 20+ years...El Paso is one of the OLDEST RO Chapters behind AlbaCrazy NM...
Rollerz has always been inovators...The Best shirts done by OG Abel, The FIRST CC to have Laser cut Plaques (I didn't even have dice on my first plaque)...

Why ruin a Good Thing...

Our Prez decided to just take the money from our club dues and pay for all 14 Pairs that way. Problem Solved...

Very Respectfully RFFR


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lol @ feel
> 
> nikka u dumb as shit





MOSTHATED CC said:


> I could of told u that idiot


:tears:


----------



## RFFR94 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wah wah wah yall bitchin bout lil shit baby ass mother fuckers u can support jordan but cant support your team/ fam. Support your fam and keep buisness to yourself or keep suckin on that bottle. Just cause a mother can take a picture dont mean they have any sense.....to be waistin your time tryin to over power a nation is.obserd


----------



## Big Texas (Aug 22, 2005)

Well said bROther. They can drop a bill and half on a pair of shoes that has a motherfucker that they will never meet but complain on putting in on there gear that reps the fam. You should be proud to be draped in your colors. Shows strength...respect...proud...and love to your club/fam. That's why the will always hate but follow the big RO...RFFR


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bwwaahhaaa ****** said "FAM". Jordans ain't mandatory either. Imma start selling bootleg RO shoes


----------



## Big Texas (Aug 22, 2005)

That's all your ass can do bRO. Keep wearing that shit. Just because you like that song "Js on my feet" don't mean you have to buy them broke mf but your from OK so you a lil behind...catch up bRO....RFFR


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Shit fool I got 2 pairs of wolverines. I'm always putting in work. Etnies are for suburban rich white kids!! And Jordans are cheap made pieces of shit. Ain't nobody bout to make me buy some shit that's mandatory unless I'm getting mother fuckin paid patna!! Feel me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Zoiks!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lolz


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Everybody's going back and forth over the shoes. There's some things that I seen in RO that bugs me (never been a member or anything) but that's personal, but every RO member I seen reps, and reps hard, and that's from day one when I seen them in the 90s, and I can't clown them for that. In the grand scheme of things, what's 240 bucks compared to what someone puts into a car? I see people paying a G on the newest gear just to hop on the bus to catch their local football team. Great idea for the chapter to use dues to pay for the shoes though.

What would bother me more is dictating who they can associate with. I saw someone on that list that I know and I've never seen him post anything negative about RO. But I guess if someone takes anything that personal, they probably weren't that good a friend in the first place.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

84caddy said:


> all the shoes came through me...the ones posted were from 10 years ago and they sold out. from that success Troy doubled down and went whites and blacks on the new design.
> 
> they aint even close to $20 cost and they aint screen painted either but whatever - other big clubs asked me to hook them up - but the mins were 1000 prs per color. thats a big commitment...and nike, dc, vans or whoever won't even answer their phone for less than 5x that
> 
> ...


Cool to see you come in and not say fuck you all and take the time to state a great response.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

RFFR said:


> FUCK ALL YALL HATING ASS MOTHER FUCKERS! OH INTERNET GANGSTERS I WANT HIDE BEHIND A COMPUTER LOOKING ASS! ROLLERZ FOR LIFE MOTHER FUCKERS! RFFR


JOEBRO!!!! 

What up homie


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> Everybody's going back and forth over the shoes. There's some things that I seen in RO that bugs me (never been a member or anything) but that's personal, but every RO member I seen reps, and reps hard, and that's from day one when I seen them in the 90s, and I can't clown them for that. In the grand scheme of things, what's 240 bucks compared to what someone puts into a car? I see people paying a G on the newest gear just to hop on the bus to catch their local football team. Great idea for the chapter to use dues to pay for the shoes though.
> 
> What would bother me more is dictating who they can associate with. I saw someone on that list that I know and I've never seen him post anything negative about RO. But I guess if someone takes anything that personal, they probably weren't that good a friend in the first place.


Its not about who you associate with. We don't start hating on you just because you stop coming to the meetings. The problem was using Facebook to discuss club issues and your friend list being able to see what you commented. Former members that left on good terms still get much respect from the club.


----------



## Big Texas (Aug 22, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Everybody's going back and forth over the shoes. There's some things that I seen in RO that bugs me (never been a member or anything) but that's personal, but every RO member I seen reps, and reps hard, and that's from day one when I seen them in the 90s, and I can't clown them for that. In the grand scheme of things, what's 240 bucks compared to what someone puts into a car? I see people paying a G on the newest gear just to hop on the bus to catch their local football team. Great idea for the chapter to use dues to pay for the shoes though.
> 
> What would bother me more is dictating who they can associate with. I saw someone on that list that I know and I've never seen him post anything negative about RO. But I guess if someone takes anything that personal, they probably weren't that good a friend in the first place.


Well said bRO well said!!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do you got to pay to be in the club?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> do you got to pay to be in the club?


I'm sure their are club dues


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> bad for lowriding is rolling buckets like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> I'm sure their are club dues


the reason i asked cuz i remember him contacting me wanting me to start a chapter and he said 3k to start a chapter,i was like wtf??? u wanted me to do join,i didnt ask to join your club,


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> the reason i asked cuz i remember him contacting me wanting me to start a chapter and he said 3k to start a chapter,i was like wtf??? u wanted me to do join,i didnt ask to join your club,


Why did you just ask if it cost money to join and you already knew the answer in your very next post ?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Why did you just ask if it cost money to join and you already knew the answer in your very next post ?


Don't mind him, him sno, 187 pure, crenshaws finest aren't the brightest bunch on this site. I'm gonna add DANILELLE DUCATI on this list as well


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Why did you just ask if it cost money to join and you already knew the answer in your very next post ?


JUST SEIN IF ANY 1 ELSE HEARD THE SAME OR WAS JUST SEIN IF HE WAS JUST TRYIN TO GET OVER OM PEOP;E


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Why did you just ask if it cost money to join and you already knew the answer in your very next post ?


:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Its all love from this side carnal...........


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Don't mind him, him sno, 187 pure, crenshaws finest aren't the brightest bunch on this site. I'm gonna add DANILELLE DUCATI on this list as well


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> Its all love from this side carnal...........


You're still a bitch...


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

They asked my homie to join 3 yrs ago here in the ATL , & tried to tax him $250.00 for a shirt . That was the ATL .ga chapter ????


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

DanielDucati said:


> Its all love from this side carnal...........


add a brother, family in your vocab and you're just like the rest.



nisra said:


> You're still a bitch...


this and has been documented


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

nisra said:


> You're still a bitch...


Its so easy to blantly say anything behind a pc screen........like I said,Its all love from this side carnal.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> add a brother, family in your vocab and you're just like the rest.


No need to anymore..........................much love carnal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

jdc68chevy said:


> They asked my homie to join 3 yrs ago here in the ATL , & tried to tax him $250.00 for a shirt . That was the ATL .ga chapter ????


:run:


----------



## Peace&love (Dec 22, 2013)

jdc68chevy said:


> They asked my homie to join 3 yrs ago here in the ATL , & tried to tax him $250.00 for a shirt . That was the ATL .ga chapter ????


Idiot, u believe everything that retard tells you ? Not true 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Car clubs are gay.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Peace&love said:


> Idiot, u believe everything that retard tells you ? Not true
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was at the little 4 members gathering when the R/O member asked him for the money , right in frount of me . (You little punk ass bitch ) like I said hoe I'm speaking on some scam shit in seen with 4 of there members . $250.00 for a shirt I SHOULD HAVE pistol whipped they bitch ASS for my homie .


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

jdc68chevy said:


> I was at the little 4 members gathering when the R/O member asked him for the money , right in frount of me . (You little punk ass bitch ) like I said hoe I'm speaking on some scam shit in seen with 4 of there members . $250.00 for a shirt I SHOULD HAVE pistol whipped they bitch ASS for my homie .


The shirts are not $250. Starting a chapter doesn't cost $3000. Most of the prices are available on the website.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Duez said:


> The shirts are not $250. Starting a chapter doesn't cost $3000. Most of the prices are available on the website.


That's what I told my homie, to call another chapter or go on the site & find out what's the real deal . This chapter down here only had 1 car they were showing, & 5 motherfu☆kers running around with t-shirts . Don't get me wroung I don't have a problem with R/O but every club that's big is gonna have some shadey members.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

jdc68chevy said:


> That's what I told my homie, to call another chapter or go on the site & find out what's the real deal . This chapter down here only had 1 car they were showing, & 5 motherfu☆kers running around with t-shirts . Don't get me wroung I don't have a problem with R/O but every club that's big is gonna have some shadey members.


Enough gossiping already


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

jdc68chevy said:


> That's what I told my homie, to call another chapter or go on the site & find out what's the real deal . This chapter down here only had 1 car they were showing, & 5 motherfu☆kers running around with t-shirts . Don't get me wroung I don't have a problem with R/O but every club that's big is gonna have some shadey members.


The cars are built 1 at a time so unless its a well established chapter you're always gonna have 1 car and 5 shirted members.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> Its so easy to blantly say anything behind a pc screen........like I said,Its all love from this side carnal.


Daniela read my name backwards, I was around when you got called out for claiming a certain club after that chapter no longer existed...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Its all love from this side carnal................and like I said Its so easy to blantly say anthing behind a pc screen...


nisra said:


> Daniela read my name backwards, I was around when you got called out for claiming a certain club after that chapter no longer existed...


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Minnieme209= teh new justposting bwahahahahahahaha


keep me out your mouff pito breath. 



BRADFORD said:


> Shit fool I got 2 pairs of wolverines. I'm always putting in work. Etnies are for suburban rich white kids!! And Jordans are cheap made pieces of shit. *Ain't nobody bout to make me buy some shit that's mandatory unless I'm getting mother fuckin paid patna!! Feel me*


I feel ya! :h5:






Now back up a couple of steps.. it just got uncomfortable. :wow:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Damn full head to toe uniforms and they tell you who you can and cant be friends with!?! That's a bit much


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Damn full head to toe uniforms and they tell you who you can and cant be friends with!?! That's a bit much


lulz


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Damn full head to toe uniforms and they tell you who you can and cant be friends with!?! That's a bit much


no pues guau


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

76FORLIFE said:


> Im an old, maybe the oldest member of RO and have had cars and built cars to represent for this club since 1980s. But enough is enough! Having this as an open Forum, I would like to hear the input of everyone (in and outside of the Club).
> 1. Troy Staehler CEO of Rollerz Only decided to make it mandatory for all chapters to purchase $80 Rollerz Only shoes from him. And In result of not participating, you will be forced to get out of the Club. He made the shoes to be a part of the RO uniform/attire/costume. That means for an average 3 members in a Family (Myself, My Wife and my son) I will have to spend $240 for 3 pairs of shoes OR I WILL GET KICKED OUT.
> 2. Troy Staehler came up with this list of Ex-MEMBERS (Consisting of Some of the Best car builders in the LOWRIDER history, and some of the people who were really close to him at one point. Some even carried his bags and boxes of Tshirts for him.A big part of where RO is at right now). And on this list, it stated that if active members are caught associating or networking, they will be kicked out of the club.




Did he say anything about everyone having to buy CDs from only me....:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Did he say anything about everyone having to buy CDs from only me....:roflmao:


:twak:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> :twak:



:dunno: what's up...I'm jus askin.


----------



## Peace&love (Dec 22, 2013)

jdc68chevy said:


> I was at the little 4 members gathering when the R/O member asked him for the money , right in frount of me . (You little punk ass bitch ) like I said hoe I'm speaking on some scam shit in seen with 4 of there members . $250.00 for a shirt I SHOULD HAVE pistol whipped they bitch ASS for my homie .


Haha pistol whip  put the key board down tuff guy. Loud mouth internet nerds..... The worst 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 76FORLIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

ttt


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

76FORLIFE said:


> ttt


But do you have the shoes though... RO bed sheets are gonna be mandatory too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> Ttt


U got a mancrush breh


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> U got a mancrush breh


Nah brah ... jist trying to get my post count up cuh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## boodaddio (Mar 5, 2008)

I see I made the list. This dude is a fucking joke!


----------

